# Saltwater reel?



## huntinfool (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone got a good reel to wade fish with in the salt? My curados aren't lasting too well. I wash them down after, but they still get messed up inside. I know there are better reels out there that will hold up better....what are they?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2014)

What a loaded question! 


I take it you want a Baitcaster and not a spinning reel? Since you are using a Curado I am also assuming you are doing very light tackle fishing for smaller fish? 


You should give the Abu Revo Inshore a look - it is build for SW use








Quick tip with these types of reels and the salt - *do NOT *rinse them off using a hose or the like - you end up driving salt and sand deeper into the reel 


DO soak them in a bucket of fresh water for an hour or more to let the salt and sand gently flush out - not in. You can also wipe them down with a vinegar solution which will remove all the salt. Make sure you keep them lubed up really well at all time


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 19, 2014)

I am fishing inshore. Nothing light about our tackle. Nothing small about the fish we catch. Wade fishing for trout and reds. 

I have always been an Abu Garcia fan. I'll have to give that reel a look.


----------



## simbelle (Feb 19, 2014)

I really don't know what the guy means " light tackle for small fish" I go out with 10 lb test looking for 20 lb snook!
Anyway, if your not dead set on a bait caster and your not using really light gear than I have a real for you.
have been using the same Diawa SS 1600 for over 25 years exclusively in salt water and it still looks ad functions great. The thing will cast a country mile!


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 20, 2014)

I think he is just trying to bust chops. I catch 30+ lbs black drum on my 12#. So not really small fish. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1392896998703.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2014)

I was not trying to bust chops - but rather give you some solid advice - They make a few BIG baitcasters for SW use as well as the conventional casters like Avids, Accurates and the like. Those are all used more for big game and bigger baits then the Revo I mentioned.

I shore fish as well - mostly for striped bass and we use much heavier tackle - mostly do to the distance needed and size of lures -also, you are not landing a Striped bass of any size on 10 or 12# test in a running current like I fish in - and that line is not going even handle the 2 too 6 oz lures of jigs we use to work the currents.

Those drum are awesome fish and great fighters - it is just the areas we fish are dramatically different


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 12, 2014)

You said it. Strippers in the bay are way different than drum.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 12, 2014)

We caught a 89lb. Black drum from around the first island in the bay on a typical bass rod running 14 lb. Line. No problem. Strippers with same rod impossible.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 12, 2014)

lovedr79 said:


> We caught a 89lb. Black drum from around the first island in the bay on a typical bass rod running 14 lb. Line. No problem. Strippers with same rod impossible.


I'd like to see a pic of that fish!


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 13, 2014)

this thing was massive! looked like an over grown carp. scales were the size of silver dollars. this was back in 1994 so cell phone pics did not exist. i will see if the vet i worked for still has a pic of it. the scary part while my buddy was winching him in the line was fraying bad. we really did not think we were going to get it in the boat.


----------

